# Most People's 'Worst Nightmare' Has Landed in America a murder hornet.



## Robert59

More problems with the virus and now with a Hornet.

https://www.newser.com/story/290382/most-peoples-worst-nightmare-has-landed-in-america.html


----------



## Pappy

One of their nests. Good lord....


----------



## Mister E

'' Yumpin yimminy ''


----------



## Sunny

Oh great, as if we haven't got enough things to worry about...


----------



## Pappy

I suggest if you ever see one of these hanging off your house, burn it....I mean the whole damn house.


----------



## RadishRose

That's one bad bee.

What bothers me is that they attack and kill our precious (and at risk) honeybees. That's very dangerous for crops!


----------



## Pappy

This just popped up on our local news notification. Seems like we are fighting a losing battle this year. Bees and virus.


They are more than 2 inches long and pack a painful sting that can be lethal at times. They also enjoy feasting on honeybees.

_*>> Read more trending news*_

The so-called “murder hornet” has made its way to the United States, and bee harvesters are concerned that the giant Asian hornet, Vespa mandarina, could devastate the country’s bee population.

The insect has a distinctively fierce face with eyes that resemble Spider-Man, the cartoon character, according to The New York Times. The hornet also has tiger-like orange and black stripes that extend the length of its body, and broad wings one might find on a dragonfly, the newspaper reported.

“They’re like something out of a monster cartoon with this huge yellow-orange face,” according to Susan Cobey, bee breeder with Washington State University’s Department of Entomology.


----------



## Em in Ohio

My neighbor found a look-alike last summer.  I put it under my microscope to make sure it wasn't the same - but, it was very large and very similar!  As others mentioned, their appetite for honey bees is terrifying.


----------



## StarSong

I'm still on the lookout for Killer Bees.  Not sure what happened to them but they seem to have disappeared from the top ten things for the public to worry about.


----------



## Camper6

I was bitten by a hornet once.  It's like a hot needle going into your skin.  It's a good thing I'm not allergic to bees or hornets.  My friend was stung on the golf course by a bee and had to go to emergency.  Now he carries a kit.


----------



## Camper6

StarSong said:


> I'm still on the lookout for Killer Bees.  Not sure what happened to them but they seem to have disappeared from the top ten things for the public to worry about.


They are still around but getting tamer by mating with the locals.


----------



## hollydolly

I got stung by a regular hornet once... it was the only time I passed out in my life.  It hurt so much.. it was summer time, and my friend and I were out walking through the field with the kids  and I was wearing a short  skirt... and  had bare legs... I didn't even see the hornet as it flew up my skirt and stung me at the top pf my leg , so I wouldn't have know what it was that had got me if my friend hadn't seen it .... Jeez that was really painful...and even after coming to, I was dizzy for the whole day . God alone know what getting stung with one of these monsters would be like


----------



## fmdog44

Dan Akroyd and John Belushi were responsible for the onslaught of Killer Bees.


----------



## Don M.

We get quite a few wasps and yellow jackets every year, and I spray any nests I see near the house with some good bug spray.  If I go out into the forest, I spray my arms, etc., with some Deet insect repellent.   Hopefully, our Winter climate will not allow these monster bugs to set up nests here.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MickaC

I'm going to have nightmares for sure !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## win231

I got stung by one of those giant Asian Hornets.
It was really terrible....watching it curl up, twitch & die.


----------



## Keesha

Omg! 
This is like something out of a Stephen King sci-fi movie. The Colourful Killer Hornets 
I want to be transported back to the late ‘70’s.


----------



## JustBonee

hollydolly said:


>



   sweet revenge,  nice.


----------



## Fyrefox

Just when you thought that you could at least go outside during the pandemic, you now in North America have to worry about...*Murder Hornets*!  

An invasive species a whopping two inches long, the so-called _Murder Hornets _kill about 50 people annually in Japan.  They can wipe out a honeybee colony in hours, decapitating the bees and mashing up the torsos to take home and feed to their young.  Their stingers are long enough to penetrate a typical beekeeper‘s protective suit, and people unfortunate enough to be stung by them liken the sensation to having hot thumbtacks driven into the flesh... 

_Murder Hornets..._because _2020 _isn’t done with us yet!


----------



## old medic

Absolutely great.... Damn media is at it again..... MURDER Hornet... RUNNNN ... Its the end of the world
My 1st introduction to this bee in NC was over 30 years ago... 
Mostly known as a Japanese Hornet... And yes will leave you hurting....


----------



## JB in SC

Those would be good targets for .22 LR shot shells.


----------



## CarolfromTX

Ah, the media is at it again. They post the scariest pictures they can find, tell the worst stories they hear (or flat-out make up), and the internet denizens do the rest. And voila! Mass hysteria. Here in Texas you can walk out into a pasture and find six things, at least, that will make your life a misery. Rattlesnakes, cottonmouth, copperheads, fire ants, scorpions, and coral snakes. Red wasps are no fun either.


----------



## win231

JB in SC said:


> Those would be good targets for .22 LR shot shells.


That would be stirring up a Hornet's nest.


----------



## rgp

CarolfromTX said:


> Ah, the media is at it again. They post the scariest pictures they can find, tell the worst stories they hear (or flat-out make up), and the internet denizens do the rest. And voila! Mass hysteria. Here in Texas you can walk out into a pasture and find six things, at least, that will make your life a misery. Rattlesnakes, cottonmouth, copperheads, fire ants, scorpions, and coral snakes. Red wasps are no fun either.




   Al good reasons _NOT_ to live in Texas........


----------



## JustBonee

rgp said:


> Al good reasons _NOT_ to live in Texas........


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I got stung by a regular bee once. My son and I were vending at an outside church event. I had on a long dress. That fresh bee went up my dress and stung me on my thigh. One of the church members had to go get me some ice it burned so bad. I had to sit in their ladies lounge for quite awhile icing it.  I would hate to experience anything worse.


----------



## old medic

CarolfromTX said:


> Red wasps are no fun either.


Same as a Velvet Ant or Cow Killer Ant?


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## StarSong

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 103265


Ok, this one will give me nightmares.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 103278


Brilliant!!!


----------



## RadishRose

WARNING, may be disturbing.

Preying Mantis vs Murder Hornet




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217150509623398


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I was just watching that this morning, too. It IS disturbing; but good to know that the hornets at least have such a formidable enemy. That Praying mantis made short work of the hornet, and the hornets stinger didn’t even get close, because the mantis has that long body and once he grabbed the hornet, that was the end of the hornet being able to do anything. 
I had no idea that a praying mantis had such a voracious appetite !


----------



## hollydolly

This one is also very scary ... One of these Big hornets attacks and kills a mouse...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## gennie

May be a nuisance but certainly never anyone's worst nightmare unless you're allergic.  Another 'sky is falling' headline meant to alarm rather than inform.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Happyflowerlady said:


> I had no idea that a praying mantis had such a voracious appetite !


They also attack and kill humming birds!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

rgp said:


> Al good reasons _NOT_ to live in Texas........


Please spread that around, its getting crowded down here!!!


----------



## C'est Moi

Ken N Tx said:


> Please spread that around, its getting crowded down here!!!


Amen, brother.


----------



## Gardenlover

RadishRose said:


> WARNING, may be disturbing.
> 
> Preying Mantis vs Murder Hornet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217150509623398


I think we need more Preying Mantis.


----------



## Gardenlover

hollydolly said:


> This one is also very scary ... One of these Big hornets attacks and kills a mouse...


I hate mice, but wonder why the hornet attacked it.


----------



## win231

Gardenlover said:


> I hate mice, but wonder why the hornet attacked it.


Frustration over social distancing.


----------



## Gardenlover

win231 said:


> Frustration over social distancing.


You are too funny - Thank you for the laugh!


----------



## fmdog44

I just saw on the news 2 or 3 of these hornets can wipe out a colony of honey bees. Honey bees are already facing extinction. This is not good.


----------



## Em in Ohio

RadishRose said:


> WARNING, may be disturbing.
> 
> Preying Mantis vs Murder Hornet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10217150509623398


The praying mantis that hung out on my screen last fall formed an egg case on my butterfly bush.  I've been hoping to see hatchlings, but am starting to fear that they are not viable.  In a battle between the mantis and hornets, I'm rooting for the mantis!  And, if they fill up on wasps, I'll be less worried about them attacking the hummingbirds!


----------

